# R32 gtr



## DcoR32-GTR (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I’m looking for a Nissan skyline r32 gtr the real Godzilla.
I’m looking one with a good spec engine around 5 - 600hp.
I preffer tt But t is also good.
The year I prefer is ‘89 till ‘92.
My budget is £18k

When you have something
You Can whatsapp me +32479480058

Kind regards
From Belgium.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi

i think you really need to revisit your budget. Add another 10k to get something ok or buy a project car needing work.


----------



## DcoR32-GTR (Jan 4, 2016)

davew said:


> Hi
> 
> i think you really need to revisit your budget. Add another 10k to get something ok or buy a project car needing work.


When there is work on it. That is Okay for me. I know with that budget you cann’t have a perfect one.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have a budget car for 16k and the others are into the 30's


----------

